# صور شهداء المسيح في نجع حمادي



## ميرنا (9 يناير 2010)

الشهيد ابانوب كمال






















الشهيد مينا حلمي


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 يناير 2010)

*يارب نيح نفسهم
وعزى اهاليهم​*


----------



## فادية (9 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يصبر اهلهم *
*ربنا يقبلهم في فردوس النعيم*​


----------



## فرحان3 (9 يناير 2010)

فى فردوس النعيم فى حضن ابونا ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب


----------



## petit chat (10 يناير 2010)

شباب زى الورد بس مش خسارة فى يسوع فى حضنة احسن كتير من الدنيا دى ربنا يترك لاهلهم سلام داخلى ويهديهم  قلبى فعلا معاكم و هما فعلا فى مكان افضل


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

كأن بولا و ابانوب اصدقاء مش كده ؟
ربنا يصبر اهلهم و صحابهم و كل الي بيحبوهم


----------



## tena_tntn (10 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يصبر اهليهم*


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يصبر اهلهم ويعزيهم يسوع يبعت تعزيات و سلام لكل اهل نجع حمادى *

*ومتنسوش *

*الصلاة من الساعة 8 الى 9 انهاردة 10/1/2010 من اجل احداث نجع حمادى *​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2010)

*شباب زى الورد ... فى عمر الورد


محتاجين صلاتهم لينا


شكرا ليكم للصور المميزه جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2010)

*شباب زى الورد ... فى عمر الورد


محتاجين صلاتهم لينا


شكرا ليكم للصور المميزه جدا​*


----------



## نبيلة يوسف (11 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود:sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2010)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
ويصبر اهاليهم​


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 يناير 2010)

اضم صلاتي معاكم واصلي ان يعزي الرب  اهاليهم ويصبرهم اكيد
 هما بقوا  بحضن ربنا وهما هناك  فرحانيين 
 شباب  حلوين قوي 
شكراا على الصور
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 يناير 2010)

اولادنا شهداء نجع حمادى طوباكم يامن سبقتونا الى الابدية صلوا من أجلنا أمام

عرش النعمة.لقد أراد بكم العدو شرا لكنه لايعلم أن قتلكم ليس هو موت بل انتقال 

سريع لحضن الفادى .الرب ينيح نفوسكم فى احضان القديسين.


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2010)

ربنا يصبر اهاليهم​


----------



## ايهابكوا (24 يناير 2010)

ربنا يصبر اهلهم ويعزيهم


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2010)

*الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

ربنا ينيح روحهم

شكراااااااااااااا ابسوتى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)




----------

